# Late NE Report



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was out last Sunday (22nd) looking. I went to a spot I hadn't been to in a few years. The first tree I looked at had 5 BEAUTIFUL creamy white morels. I look over about 20 feet at another tree and dropped my jaw! All I could see was morels!:yikes: Ended up picking 51 at the base of that tree. All of them in real nice condition still. The thunder started and I booked it out of the woods. Ended up with 67 in 25 minutes. Pretty good for our area. I find mine this time of year by ash and white pines. Certain white pines.:evilsmile

Heading out this morning to see what's still there. Fingers crossed!!

Have a GREAT Memorial weekend people! There are still some to be had!!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be in Grenbush this weekend and would enjoy finding a few. Need to find the "special" white pines and Ash too. I really have no idea what Ash tree's look like so this should be a good learning experience.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the good news Paul! I'll be heading up to CCR in a few hours and will be hitting the woods first thing in the morning! My folks said their neighbor came back with about 5lbs of blacks yesterday for only an hour/half of looking. YES< BLACKS!! Gills on on their beds down here now in Central Michigan Paul so it should be soon up in your neck!

Fishonjr


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

fishonjr said:


> Thanks for the good news Paul! I'll be heading up to CCR in a few hours and will be hitting the woods first thing in the morning! My folks said their neighbor came back with about 5lbs of blacks yesterday for only an hour/half of looking. YES< BLACKS!! Gills on on their beds down here now in Central Michigan Paul so it should be soon up in your neck!
> 
> Fishonjr


 
Creadance Clearwater Revival ????????
just kidding
found some more whites over on BL rd. this afternoon.
good luck


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well...It appears that somebody was trespassing on the spot I went to. It's 40 acres and bordered on the south edge by Federal land. It's a long walk into the back of this property, but someone was athletic.

I found at least 100 'shrooms nipped off!! Not happy.

People...If it's private it's not yours to go on!! Be respectful.

Might look at a couple of other spots today. For the most part, the ones I did find Friday were on their down side.

When driving around in a day I think about HOW MANY morels am I driving by!!! Unpicked and lonely. Thousands and thousands!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> When driving around in a day I think about HOW MANY morels am I driving by!!! Unpicked and lonely. Thousands and thousands!!


That is always on my mind during morel season. How many go unfound every year? 

Not sure I want to know :yikes:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Probably millions.....


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well Greenbush?? Did ya find any??

I looked on Saturday morning for awhile. Pretty much over. Found about 40 OK ones around ash trees again. The woods are quickly getting overgrown.

So strange that there can be a lot of ash trees in an area that you are finding morels, yet 1 out of 20 will have some around it. Same soil make up and close to another tree that might have had 5-30 morels by it. Things that make you go...Hmmmm? Any theory as to why guys?

Now what do we pick that's good to eat?


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i think it has to do with drainage.i find a lot more around ash that are growing on a slight slope or valley..also the thicker the underbrush seems to help,but maybe because other pickers avoid these areas..
i pick 100% on state land so sometimes getting where others haven't been is very productive.
ate the last of my fresh whites last night
i did stuff some and freeze them for my son when he's home on leave from the Air Force in Julyhe'll enjoy catching walleyes and eating crab stuffed mushroons with them..


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Well...It appears that somebody was trespassing on the spot I went to. It's 40 acres and bordered on the south edge by Federal land. It's a long walk into the back of this property, but someone was athletic.
> 
> I found at least 100 'shrooms nipped off!! Not happy.
> 
> ...


I PM'ed you today but all I found was a couple on the way up, took M13 up east of Pinconning, and that was it, nice tall yellows. May were found in LLW this weekend, this from 2 seperate sources. Hurry up, it's about done.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I wandered around the woods for about an hour or so yesterday. Found 9 is all that were worth bringing home.

Heard the are still getting some around here. The woods are QUICKLY becoming a mosquito and overgrown paradise. Take your Off with ya. Spray around your ankles too. The TICKS are in full force.

Might have to go check the County south of me. Hmm?


----------

